# Opinions Please...Market Goat?



## Just Kiddin' (Nov 18, 2008)

*I am looking for everyone's honest opinion on this little goat. We don't know too much about the boer goats. This little buck was born from our own stock and my son wants to use him as a Market Goat for a May fair. Last year I went out and bought him one from somebody else's stock and he did real well with it but I paid a pretty penny for it. This year he wants to use his own stock and we've been looking at this one. My son really really likes him but I wanted to get some opinions from the boer breeders on how you all think he looks as far as market goats go. I took these pics today and he is only 2 and a half weeks old but he looks pretty good to me. Then again I don't know too much about the boers like I said LOL. If you don't think he'd do well don't be afraid to tell me! Thanks guys!*


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

he's for victorville??

yay i get to see him growed up.. and show against him.. so does sis.


whats his percentage? usually at victorville the judges like long goats with big butts..

he looks like a hopeful to me though.. 

i'll try to find of my one from last year i got reserve 4H with to show you kinda what we get there every year


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

ok .. i've got more if you want them.. but these are what i can find right now

the first is jelani at two months right after being taken off momma

the second is in january

and the third is in the champion lineup


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

could use a bit more lenght , but really- he's good for a market wether.


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

found another.. jelli in march

i don't think he's short.. after all he's only a few weeks. he's looking pretty good


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

well yeah, he has lots of growing ahead of him!!  have fun with your wether!


----------



## Just Kiddin' (Nov 18, 2008)

*Yes it's Victorville. We've had market goats the last 3 years but I just wanted an opinion on this particular goat. He does have a lot of growing to do I know so we'll see what happens.
Dumb question...does color really matter in a market goat? Are the judges looking for your typical red and white color or does it matter? I know it shouldn't since they're a market animal but do judges look at that?*


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

i don't think they judge against color.. one year we had a red paint and he placed over all but one of the goats in his feeder class

i like him.. he looks like he's gonna be really long and fairly wide he's nice and deep too 



all this talk of baby market goats is making me anxious!! mine is born in the next few weeks!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

SDK's market wether ... is really nice...That is what a market wether should look like..... :shades: :thumbup: 


Crystal....he is a nice looking little guy.... it is a little soon to tell... how he will be ....as market wether....until about weaning age.....he looks to me ...to have some nubian in him ..that is the typical ...ear color markings.. and the beautiful long ear standard of a nubian....LOL  I do like him though...just give him a litte more time ...to see.  SDK 's wether is the standard that the shows are looking for....


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

I think he looks pretty good for his age but it's pretty early to tell. He's pretty cute to.


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

toth boer goats said:


> SDK this is the pic of your market wether ...he is really nice...That is what a market wether should look like..... :shades: :thumbup:
> 
> Crystal....he is a nice looking little guy.... it is a little soon to tell... how he will be ....as market wether....until about weaning age.....he looks to me ...to have some nubian in him ..that is the typical ...ear color markings.. and the beautiful long ear standard of a nubian....LOL  I do like him though...just give him a litte more time ...to see.  SDK 's wether is the standard that the shows are looking for....


jelani the jelli bean was the bestest goat ever!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:thumbup:


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

SDK..he looks like he was/is a nice market goat.


----------



## Just Kiddin' (Nov 18, 2008)

*I dug out some pics of a couple of his prior market goats. I was just looking for opinions on this little guy because if he wasn't going to work then I need to reserve one from the place we usually get them like NOW. We've never had to pick one out. The breeder usually does it for me because she lives quite far from us so it's hard for us to go and pick one out and then go back once its weaned to pick it up. I just don't want to run out of time and not get one reserved if this one won't work. I have other market animals to pick up around the same area so I could get them all in one trip if I had to reserve one. Decisions, Decisions!*









*2007 Market Goat*









*2008 Market Goat...he ended up winning the Supreme Grand Champion Poultry Meat Pen and he couldn't sell his goat because he had to sell the darn chickens. Just our luck! LOL*


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

they're really nice

i get mine from my friend for pretty cheap.. i think i paid 200 for mine. she might have some too if your interested to go there


----------



## karmouth (Dec 1, 2008)

what is consider a market goat ? Weight ? Size/
Karen


----------



## Just Kiddin' (Nov 18, 2008)

*At our fair the minimum weight is 70 pounds and the maximum weight is 120 pounds for a market goat.*


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

RE; color/pigmentation for Market; it matters not. In Sept on a whim I signed up a 7mo old doe for the Market class. She doenst have much head or ear coloring and hardly any tail pigmentation. She was Res Gr out of a class of a wethers.


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

how's your little guy growing out Just kiddin'?


also if you know anyone.. my sister is looking for a wether nearby


----------



## Just Kiddin' (Nov 18, 2008)

*Hi Sarah!
Actually I'm really liking him! There's just something about him that catches my eye. I have 2 sons and my youngest is old enough to show large livestock this year so this is going to be his first fair that he actually gets to participate in. He's going to take that little wether and I shelled out the money to buy my oldest son a wether from another reputable breeder. He's more competitive so I went ahead and spent the money. I'm trying to think of anyone nearby who might have some for you. We go up north for ours. Have you tried Tom and Ashley from Big T ranch in Pinon Hills? I don't buy goats from him but my cousins do. They had the F.F.A. Grand Champion and F.F.A. Reserve Grand Champion and the Supreme Reserve last year with goats from him. I choose not to buy from him for my own reasons but he may have one. He has a website if you google Big T ranch. It hasn't been updated since 2006 but it has all their contact info on there. Other than that I can't think of anyone right off the top of my head but if I do I'll let you know.  
Do you know anyone that is looking for market swine for our fair? I'm going to pick ours up in 2 weeks and he asked me to ask around and see if anyone else wanted any. VERY NICE PIGS!*


----------



## Shelly (Oct 5, 2007)

It depends on the judge if the color matters. Some don't like color reason it harder to see the muscle. We've had judges that will not place a doe period and other that don't care. Most judges want your market weather to be under 100lbs. 70 to 80 lbs is the preferred. Do you know how your judge will be? Shelly


----------



## Just Kiddin' (Nov 18, 2008)

*No we don't know the judges. They fly them in from out of state and half the time the fair doesn't even know who it's going to be until right before. As far as the weight thing goes, that isn't true for our fair. I've always been told to get them to about 80 pounds so that's what we've done and it's usually a heavy weight that wins. Last year the Supreme Reserve Grand champion was my cousins and the goat weighed 109. This year I have one that will cross the scales on the light weight side and one that will be middle weight so we'll see. My sons are taught that it isn't all about winning anyway. They do the best they can and if they should win then that's just icing on the cake. They're only allowed to sell 1 market animal at our fair and each of my boys is taking 3 so I'm coming home with 4 that can't be sold LOL. We still have my sons market goat from last year because his stupid poultry meat pen won supreme grand champion and he HAD to sell it which meant he couldn't sell his goat. We got more for the chickens then we would have gotten for the goat anyway so it wasn't too bad.*


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

i bought my wether jelani from ashely last year and my sister wether zuri..

i got reserve 4H champion.. but we had alot of problems with them.. soremouth, a weird fungus..


so no more from ashely.. but thanks


----------



## Just Kiddin' (Nov 18, 2008)

*LOL! I was trying to be nice darn it :ROFL: I don't blame you from not buying from them again. I have never bought any from them and don't know them personally but I refuse to buy from them after seeing and hearing about the problems my cousin had with the goat they bought from them last year. They are buying this years goat from them though :shrug: I would rather spend the extra money and gas for a goat that I know will do well and not have any problems. If I hear about any others around the area I'll let you know.
I have some mini lop show rabbits too if you know anyone who might want some. We won everything in the rabbit show last year including B.O.B., B.O.S.B., B.O.V. and B.O.S.V. so they're nice rabbits. We have some Netherland Dwarfs too that won at the '08 Nationals but their babies might be a little young for our fair. I'll have quite a few mini lops though.*


----------



## Shelly (Oct 5, 2007)

Who hires your judges? At our fair the goat or what ever animal committee gives the fair board and livestock office a list with there first choice to a fourth choice and they hire a judge off the list. Most judges are hire a year in advance in less there is a problem like a illness/accident with the judge and someone need to be replace. Some judge have someone to fill in for them, but sometime you have to find a new judges and it can be really hard if you are less then 12 months from fair. I will say most fair don't want to tell you who the judges are. Very rarely will we know who are judges are. Do you show at any jack pots? I know victorville has one, but we never been able to attend. Shelly


----------



## Just Kiddin' (Nov 18, 2008)

*I don't know who picks our judges. I'm assuming it's our livestock super. I know that last year I went into the entries office and they had all the judges posted right there on the wall. That was in April and they were still looking for some judges for our May fair LOL. We don't jackpot with market goats. We have dairy goat shows and rabbit shows all the time so we make them our priority. It's not really worth it for us to jackpot the market goats. I know the jackpot at Victorville was cancelled last year so I'm not sure if they're doing it this year or not. We weren't even going to go to the fair because we are going to the ARBA Nationals and the ADGA Nationals but the kids really enjoy the fair so we squeezed it in LOL. Where are you from Shelly?*


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

yea ahsley's bucks are really nice.. she got 3 of the 4 champions last year..


and 3 weight of gain toppers




but judges are hired by fair boards for 2 years at least..

i'm going to go see my wether on saturday.. so i'll get piccies


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

here's my little sailor ( still haven't thought of a good oceanic themed name yet.. still working on it)

he was a week old or so in this pic


hes so purty


she updated me today, he started to eat grain this week and she leaves a little pan out for the kids. like a creep feeder... well my little guy went ahead and ate all the grain he could .. now he's "squirting" a bit.. if you know what i mean

but she said he's gaining really good and is looking super nice

i sure hope they have the jackpot at SBCF this year..


----------



## Just Kiddin' (Nov 18, 2008)

*They're so cute when they're little LOL. He looks really nice. We started giving our little guy feed too. No problems yet but I was worried about the same thing when we first started. We usually don't go to the jackpot show. I think we went year before last when we had steers just to watch but we usually don't show. Are you going to the dairy goat show too?*


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

yes but i think i'm going to show open.. because i am sick of competeing against lamanchas and losing due to lack of capacity.. it's like really... my doe is a 3rd the size of that doe.. do you think she'll have a smaller udder


but my little sister may show her nigerian in youth.. i know our lamancha to be ( if its born by then) will be youth


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

justkiddin'

do you know linda bell the arba judge? her daughter raises minilops. she's my best friend and i board my goats at their place


----------



## Shelly (Oct 5, 2007)

I'm live in Bakersfield. No jack pots this year both my girls want the year off.

SDK is your weather form Lovem'ranch? She has awesome goats. 

Have either of you got any goats from Judy Kay at White Rail Ranch? 
Shelly


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

yea. melissa is like my partner in crime..


do you know her doe t-rose? that's my wethers full sister from last year.. all but one of my boers came from her..

i've never gotten any from judy kay.. the only person i know who has/had doe and such .. but theirs all got CL so i don't even go there anymore..


----------



## Just Kiddin' (Nov 18, 2008)

*I don't think I know her. I might have seen her around but I'd have to see her face. Does she show at our fair? I only know a few rabbit people really. We usually show and get the heck out LOL. We get the majority of all of our animals from up North so we don't know too many local people anyway. The majority of the rabbit people that I do know are from out of state.
For the dairy goat show we show both open and youth. Our one doe beat out the lamanchas last year and won the grand champion though so it was cool. It does kind of suck though because you can win as a dry yearling and have no udder but then you have to go against all the older does who have HUGE udders for BDIS. I don't see how they can even compare them :shrug: so I see what you mean.
We might only be taking 2 dry yearlings this year though. I have to have a few of the others tested to make sure they're bred before they can go because they're all 2 year olds now. We hadn't planned on going to the fair this year so now we're all messed up LOL. As soon as we decided, I had to run out and try and get them all bred so I'm not sure what we'll be taking yet. I'm hoping the ones I bred to our Kastdemur's buck took though. Those will be awesome kids! 
We'll get to see you a lot then so that'll be kind of cool  
Shelly: No I haven't bought any goats from Judy Kay. I'm kind of partial to my breeders and stick with the same ones LOL.*


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

she's 22 and shows in the open show at the fair


she's got really nice minilops.. and spots, and mini satins, and himis, and mini rex, and lord knows what i forgot







but nice people


----------



## Just Kiddin' (Nov 18, 2008)

Hmmm I don't think I know her. We have the mini lops and Netherland Dwarfs but the kids show them in the youth show. It isn't like the dairy goat show where they can show both open and youth so they just go ahead and show youth usually. Last year was the first year that they took their rabbits to the fair though so we haven't really gotten to know anyone. Do you show rabbits too?


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

used to show alot.. then i got completely out of it.

i won showmanship alot! and i got kicked out of small stock showmanship because of some stupid little technicality a girl found because she was sick of me beating her.

i won BIS a few times too and RIS alot.

i might be getting back in this spring in time for nationals in san diego


----------



## Just Kiddin' (Nov 18, 2008)

Oh Ok. My boys haven't gotten into the showmanship with their rabbits yet. They do showmanship with everything else just not the rabbits yet. We're definitely going to Nationals too. That would be cool if we saw you there!


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

where do you guys live at? there are a whole bunch of Socal shows that i go to


----------



## Just Kiddin' (Nov 18, 2008)

We're way out past Barstow in the middle of nowhere LOL. We make it to as many shows as we can. We're going to the Denver stock show week after next but we aren't showing this year. My son won the 2006 Millennium Futurity Haltered Female heifer there but we have so much going on this year that we aren't showing. You probably go to Antelope Valley and all those shows out there then?


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

i have.. i usually stay with the loves when i show goats up that way too. since i show nigerians and boers.

i'm uber excited.. i get to go see my wether saturday!! YAY! now to think of names...


----------



## Just Kiddin' (Nov 18, 2008)

Yayyyyyyyyy!! It's exciting getting new ones LOL. We have to go get our other one next weekend or the following week. I can only imagine what name my son will come up with. He's so unoriginal :ROFL: The little red ones name is Junior LOL. Last year he named him Cledus. It'll probably be Bob or something :ROFL:


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

lets see.. my first was el spunky chivo, then gavivi, then it was Jelani, Then Paolo, now.. who knows..

my sisters were elvis, gergie, zuri, and then bruno

and my other sisters were jake, and then rico suave


wow can you say DIVERSITY!! haha


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

well i didn't get to go up today.. now i have to wait another week


but i have been thinking of names...


----------



## Just Kiddin' (Nov 18, 2008)

Awwww...I hate the waiting game. We're anxious to go get ours too. Any name ideas yet?


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

yea i started a different thread called name game


----------



## Just Kiddin' (Nov 18, 2008)

So did you figure out your name yet? Remember I told you my son is so unoriginal with his market goat names? Weeeeeeellllllll....he finally picked up his other market goat and...are you ready for this?....his name issss............

*Jethro!* :ROFL: Last year it was Cledus this year it's Jethro. Strange child I have!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

But it is original...LOL :wink: :greengrin:


----------



## Just Kiddin' (Nov 18, 2008)

LOL Yeah but now it sounds like we got a herd of hillbillies :ROFL: He wants to name his next doe Ellie Mae :ROFL:


----------

